

Show HN: DrunkUserTesting – How does your site perform in the wild? - rynclsnr
http://drunkusertesting.com

======
mrtksn
Somebody took "the user is drunk" UI design method quite literally :)

Here is a video about the "the user is drunk" idea:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2CbbBLVaPk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2CbbBLVaPk)

Basically, the idea is about assuming that your user has an attention and a
vision of a drunk person, not designing a UI for literally drunk people.

I highly recommend the video.

------
twosheep
Nothing happens when I click the button, so I guess I'm much drunker than I
thought.

------
stinos
Not at all what happens to my vision when I'm drunk (comes closer to certain
experiences from hallucinogens messing with your vision like psilocybin or
LSD), funny nonetheless.

------
funkyy
Wouldn't similar idea be to ask your friend who wears glasses to take them off
and try to navigate your website? At least you would get real and honest
review from real user.

------
chippy
Love it!

Suggestion for feature - make the area around the mouse button spin less and
focus more in relation. This would be a way to approach that focuses squint
that users would do when drunk and trying really hard to use a UI.

------
jannes
Great idea!

I actually just released a Chrome extension with an alternative approach to
this kind of 'design testing':
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8041613)

It's interesting how our approaches differ even though we're working on the
same problem. I'd love to hear what you think.

------
michaelq
This is hilarious. I couldn't get the extension to install, though. Also, you
might want to repost it as "Show HN".

------
randywatkins
Trying this very much makes me dizzy and a bit ill. And I'm not the sort of
person who gets motion sick.

------
filearts
"And if you weren't feeling nauseous before, this tool should certainly do the
trick."

------
KhalPanda
Would have been nice if the spinning was smoother, for that added dizziness-
inducing effect.

------
jere
Try running a usability test when _you 're_ the one that is drunk. It's hard.

------
tzakrajs
You should have a mode that simulates "the spins."

~~~
isaacdl
When I have the spins, I very rarely am trying to figure out how to use a new
UI :)

------
Aarvay
I've never gotten this drunk.

